# Looking for some words on the 84FS .380 Cheetah



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I've read all the specs and stuff on the Cheetah line, just looking for some personal experience and hands on reviews. Sold my sigpro and decided to get something a little smaller, and I love the way the nickel 84FS with wood grips looks, so I'm pretty much set on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think there are some older threads on it if U drift thru the rest of the Beretta section.

If I am not mistaken, Baldy bought one and sold it after a couple of weeks or so. I think his wooden grips broke after 1 or 2 range trips, and he had no luck getting Beretta to replace them. If I remember right, they insisted that he mail them the gun. And, he didn't wanna spend the $50 in shipping when he only wanted the grips replaced.

He finally got fed up and traded it away w/i a short period of time.

There is a thread on it someplace...

I have looked at them before, and almost bought one. I am not a fan of the rear sight, though. And, there really is not aftermarket sights available. I think if you send the slide in, Trijicon can MAKE U some sights that will work, but they are not cheap to do that.

U are right, though - that color with the gun looks sweet


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I had that gun this pass summer. The wife bought it at a show and we took it to the range the next day. She fired about 1/2 box of shell through it and said sell it. Well I wasn't going to due that at first. One of the grip panels had a big crack in it. Anyway their customer service is junk and I traded the gun off. So far as shooting it is a hand full for a .380. A lot of recoil. It didn't bother me but the wife hated it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You got a heck of a memory Ship. I must have been typing when you posted. Ships got it right.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> You got a heck of a memory Ship. I must have been typing when you posted. Ships got it right.


Man, my memory typically sucks. But I remember two things w/o difficulty. One of them is anything to do w/ guns 

You'll have to ask my wife what the second thing is that I always remember   

Anyway, I remembered your experience w/ the gun because I was surprised at the way the customer service treated U. That was really crappy. U had told us about it as it was happening.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Well out of chance Guns and Ammo magazine did a review on the 84FS Cheetah(the nickel one even). I can't say that I like the one-dot sight system, but then again my sigpro's sights were nearly identical, so I'm sort of used to it.

I don't like the fact that there are three seperate warnings on the right side of the slide.. But the size, function, and aesthetics are all what I'm looking for. The gun msrp's for $694 and the gunstore has two that are going for $480 each, and I might be able to talk them down some.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The MSRP on all guns are higher than the actual street price.

ANyway, good luck. U can always get the plastic grips and replace the wood, but I don't know if it will look as good on the nickel finish.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have one and it is in the rotation of the four different guns that I carry, depending on my style of dress and where I am going. It has been flawless so far. I purchased it used as an Indiana State Police trade-in with night sights and all, but it being used I can't speek for it's entire history but for me it has been very accurate and no failures of any kind. It is light, small framed, easy to conceal and 13+1 . I know Baldy had a bad experience with the gun but mine has been great as well as severel others I know that have them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats nice that ya got night sights on it. Getting that on your own is a pain in the butt. I think Trijicon will make them special for ya, but it costs more. No one sells a pair for the gun U can just order and put on. Nice deal....


----------

